# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  tv conti tuner?

## jakektm

παιδες, εχω μια τηλεοραση conti 14''.θελω να αλλαξω το tuner της.

Το tuner γραφει ''tuner 3402 PHC 3x1 253    9804''

πως μπορω να το βρω;;

----------


## jakektm

στο περιπου ποσο εχει ενα tuner?

----------


## mystaki g

και γιατι δεν γραφεις τι μοντελο ειναι η τηλεοραση;

----------


## jakektm

NR COC 14PS

----------


## mystaki g

http://www.tvservice.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3058 εαν δεν το βρεις ,εδω λεει οτι το αντιστοιχο ειναι το KS-H-94E

----------


## johnkou

Το σασσι της conti νομιζω ειναι το 11ακ20 και τιουνερ πρεπει να κανει και απο φιλιπς UV917-UV916-UV913.Το ξεκολλας πας μαγαζι με ανταλλακτικα βλεπουν τα ποδαρακια και σου δινουν το αντιστοιχο, κοστος πιστευω 20-30 ευρω.

----------


## jakektm

ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον !

----------


## my sent

με την σειρα μου τωρα εχω μια κοντι καμποσων ιντσων και δεν εχω τηλεχειριστηριο.πηγα και αγορασα ενα (15ευρω) που το προγραμματιζεις εσυ αλλα δεν κανει δουλεια μονο αναβοσβηνει την τηλεοραση και αλλαζει καναλια απο τα αριθμημενα.Ο ηχος δεν αλλαζει,η φωτεινοτητα και ολα αυτα δεν ακουμπαμε τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> με την σειρα μου τωρα εχω μια κοντι καμποσων ιντσων και δεν εχω τηλεχειριστηριο.πηγα και αγορασα ενα (15ευρω) που το προγραμματιζεις εσυ αλλα δεν κανει δουλεια μονο αναβοσβηνει την τηλεοραση και αλλαζει καναλια απο τα αριθμημενα.Ο ηχος δεν αλλαζει,η φωτεινοτητα και ολα αυτα δεν ακουμπαμε τι μπορω να κανω?


δοκιμάζεις επόμενο κωδικό.

----------


## my sent

επειδη στις οδηγιες δεν εχει το μοντελο της τηλεορασης μου κανω αυτοματη αναζητηση.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασε κωδικούς vestel, beko ή στο αυτόματο μη σταματάς στον πρώτο κωδικό, αλλά όλες τις λειτουργίες μη τις περιμένεις.

----------


## johnkou

To κοντρολ της τηλεορασης ειναι το vestel με κωδικο 930.

----------

